# Mallory distributor, tools, 620 parts catalog



## old620 (Dec 6, 2004)

I know this should probably be in the classifieds, but figured this was a better place. Would not get lost in the new car part ads.

I have Mallory dual point distributor for all L motors. $100










A couple of homemade tools. The long one is for removing the main shaft nut on the 620 and Z 5 speed transmissions. It is a snap on socket cut in half with a piece of pipe welded in between. Works perfect for that hard to reach nut. $15

The other tool is for removing and installing the torsion bar bushing in the front end of a 620 or 720 truck. Machined from steel. Works well with 4lb. sluge hammer. $15.










The last one is parts catalogue for all the 620 trucks. This is the last revision from 1980. As new. $75










Send me an email if interested. Parts are located in Long Beach, CA. All parts are plus shipping.

Thank you,
Greg


----------



## Red_Barchetta_1994 (Oct 13, 2003)

old620 said:


> I know this should probably be in the classifieds, but figured this was a better place. Would not get lost in the new car part ads.
> 
> I have Mallory dual point distributor for all L motors. $100
> 
> ...


Hey Greg

i have a 1977 Datsun 620 KingCab myself.Do you have more or other 620 parts?.I live in San Diego,CA,and i have been to Long Beach,Ca few times.I even visited West coast Choppers once before Jesse James was "Monster Garage" famous.I am mainly looking for Dash Cap or complete Dashboard for my truck,nice unripped original bucket seats,or whatever.

Thanks

Ross


----------



## truck25 (May 22, 2006)

do you still have the distb.? [email protected]


----------

